# Dean Pridgen release collection



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Talk about releases.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've had several of these, and wish I still had the one in the bottom row, 3rd from left (ring finger Failsafe). Man, that was so easy on the old TP. You'd just stick that ring finger out and when the sight was on the target, just relax the hand and that release went right off.

The rope-spikes were downright dangerous.


----------

